# Alcohol use unspecified HELP



## ChelleLeavitt (Oct 30, 2015)

I need some help coding Alcohol use.  My provider does not state that there is an issue w/ dependence or abuse, so what should I use?  I don't see a code for unspecified use.  There is F10.99 Alcohol use, unspecified W/ unspecified alcohol-induced disorder.  The pt does not have an alcohol induced disorder.  Can anyone help me with how to code this?  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Oct 30, 2015)

The ICD-10-CM index refers to F10.99 so it is the correct code. I agree that the "with unspecified alcohol-induced disorder" is concerning but it is the only code representing use without intoxication or a specified disorder. Alcohol use can be important information as patients often under-report use and this can have consequences during care such as  anticoagulation. The physician may feel that assigning this diagnosis is more appropriate than for example, Z13.89, for screening for alcoholism.


----------

